# Etq 178f



## nick956 (Jun 29, 2014)

Hello guys, new to the forum and haven't completely filed out my profile but will do soon. 

My problem is that my diesel generator won't start unless I spray starting fluid or wd-40 into the intake. I know it doesnt have a spark plug and dont know how the spark happens to ignite the fuel. Any help is appreciated. Thanks in advance


----------



## aandpdan (Oct 8, 2012)

Hi Nick,

Some diesel engines use a glow plug to help them start. Basically it's a little heating element in the cylinder.

Diesels are a compression ignition engine. The fuel is injected and ignited by the heat of compression.


----------



## tractornut (Sep 17, 2010)

Have you checked all the filters to make sure that all are good. Also inspect the fuel system well it may have a poor connection at one of the lines or fittings. But aandpdan is correct Diesel engines do not use any sort of spark ignition and some have glow plugs or grid heaters to warm the air and cylinders to make starting easier. Might be able to help more if you can let us know some engine specifics such as manufacturer, model number, and serial number.


----------



## nick956 (Jun 29, 2014)

Attached are pictures of the model serial etc. 
Also once its sprayed, it will run perfect and no problems. Just a starting issue. Thanks
oh and I know spraying starting fluid in intake on a diesel is bad and can kick up the engine but I only did it twice.


----------



## nick956 (Jun 29, 2014)

just went on an extensive research and overview of my generator and thers barely any info. i did NOT find a glow plug anywhere on the gen itseld but only an oil pressure plug. Normally a glow plug would be mounted on the intake to warm the air but there isnt one on mine. HELP is very much appreciated and needed.


----------



## tractornut (Sep 17, 2010)

Glow plugs screw right into the cylinder head grid heaters go in the intake my only other thought is that maybe compression is getting low and since Diesel engines rely on compression to create the heat and pressure to ignite the fuel it can cause starting issues but not a noticeable difference in running if you have a way to check compression that would be my next step


----------



## tractornut (Sep 17, 2010)

Also I noticed valve lash specs on the label have you checked them to make sure they are adjusted correctly if they aren't set right that will also cause starting issues and can affect compression


----------



## Desy 20 (Oct 12, 2017)

Hello! I'm not an expert in all this yet, but I'm interested in such questions. I esteem your opinions, I think it will come in handy.


----------

